# Substrate???!!!!



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey guys I have finished cleaning the 30 gal that I got from niko. 

I'm wondering what substrate do you prefer with your planted tanks. What do y'all have better results with? And how much would I need. Inch wise.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Dirt rules!

One inch of mineralized topsoil, capped with one inch of gravel.


----------



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

I s thinking of durting it. But if I do I'll just get organic dirt from Walmart.


----------



## XMX (Feb 17, 2011)

Z90a said:


> I s thinking of durting it. But if I do I'll just get organic dirt from Walmart.


Don't just get any type of organic dirt. If you want to use MTS then you should check this link out:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-mineralized-soil-substrate-aaron-talbot.html

If you don't have the time or space to do it properly, then you can also buy it from other member.

I like ADA Aqua Soil. I've also tried eco complete and that worked well for a while, too.


----------



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

I just need something cheep. Dustin from dustinsfishtanks on YouTube uses plain organic dirt


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

mircle choice potting soil with out the white balls in it is the one you want to get, but ask Michael and then cap it with gravel.

substrate- dirt, ada, or like me a mix of sea cheam flourite, ada aqua soil, and black sand.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Miracle Grow Organic Choice Potting Mix will definitely work, but it is not my favorite. It has a lot of big woody pieces which should be removed by screening or by soaking and skimming. This wood will release tanins into the water (annoying but harmless) and will float if disturbed.

MGOCPM is 100% organic matter, and it is not completely decomposed. This makes it too rich. When first submerged, it releases a lot of ammonia. It also undergoes very rapid decomposition. This can cause big anaerobic areas in the substrate. Some anaerobic portions of the substrate are probably inevitable and not harmful, but too much is. . .too much.

So MGOCPM needs to be processed first. The minimal treatment is repeated soaking and rinsing. The best treatment is mineralization.

The reason that MGOCPM is so frequently recommended is that it is a very consistent nationally available product. Its drawbacks are predictable and solvable. You can be successful with it straight from the bag, *IF* you are patient, do lots of water changes for the first month or two, and do not put fish in the tank until it is cycled and stable.

People who have talked to me about this subject will notice that my opinions have changed a little, based on experience and research.


----------



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

Well I would ask members for some but I need an inch depth in a 30 long which is a lot of dirt. 
I'll most Likly just get the dirt mentioned above and rinse and skim the wood pieces out.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

so Michael, which would be the best soil in your opinion then?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Mineralized topsoil, mixed 50/50 with Turface.


----------



## DishyFishy (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like dirt has taken over, but I'm gonna give it up for Flourite!!


----------



## Z90a (Oct 25, 2011)

Okay well it's settled. I'm just going to start with miracle organic soil. I'll soak it to get the wood chips out. I don't have money time or space to mineraliz it. I'll put the plants in and fill it up and drain it untill the water is some what clear will be capped with 1 inch of gravel. This tank will be set up in maybe 4 weeks. I am saving up for a light fixture with legs on it so it will be open toped tank. I'll be getting duel t5 fixture with a daylight bulb and maybe a yellow bulb.


----------



## tayad (Nov 5, 2011)

no dirt just eco complete


----------

